# Was out scouting today....



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Scouting a new area today,so found their food plot and watering place also came up on two skulls about 150 yard's apart...
don't know if its from natural cause's or poor hunter's....


----------



## alwayshuntin (Sep 16, 2006)

wow. hopefully they died of natural causes. i would be so sick if i lost those deer. hopefully there are some bigger boys out there. good luck


----------



## Irish Mick (May 15, 2006)

What are the regulations on taking home a find like this?


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Guys in the office were just talking about this very thing today.

You have to call the warden and get a tag for the skull while its in the field. Otherwise they have no way of knowing if it was a poached deer or found after it was dead.

I may be wrong but I would call and check to make sure. Sheds are different, nothing needed to pick them up.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Hum,maybe I better............


----------

